# Raising A Baby



## shadownet (Mar 4, 2005)

I just got 3 babies.How should I start with them?

What food could I find for them?

Shadownet

P.S

I live in Georgia.


----------



## MicroMantis (Mar 4, 2005)

Fruit Flys, the little Fruit flys are the best for babys to eat. Sepperate the babys quickly then feed them and water them according to what the caresheets say. Caresheets can be found on www.mantiskingdom.com and www.justbugs.com. Too of my favorite websites!

Once they get too big for fruit flys, use one of these depending on species.

Crickets

Roaches

Moths

House Flys


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2005)

We have answered your questions on all of the other forums you posted this in.


----------



## shadownet (Mar 4, 2005)

> We have answered your questions on all of the other forums you posted this in.


But I want detail!Give me somthing I can use please.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 4, 2005)

What kind of detail are you looking for? We have given you pretty much everything you need. Put each one in a small container with a twig to give them something to perch on. The best thing to feed them is fruit flies, which you can get for $5 or $6 at your local petstore(I get them at PetCo).

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2005)

Just like we have already said. You need to get pin head crickets or fruit flies. Around here you can't get fruit flies at a petstore but you can order them off the internet. Same with the tiny crickets. Just do a search online for either one and you will find many places to buy them from.


----------



## shadownet (Mar 5, 2005)

I have no money!You guys don't understand I don't have 10 cents :shock: :!:


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2005)

Ok then we did all we could to help you so there is nothing else for us to do.


----------



## shadownet (Mar 6, 2005)

All but one is dead.....You guys are useless.I came here for help and you retards don't do anything but laugh...Enjoy it while there dieing enjoy my pain,enjoy there pain.You people are evil.I asked for help,thats all I wanted,but PLEASE enjoy my misary.You turned me down so face what you did to help me.....NOTHING


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2005)

Obviously you must be very young or very immature or maybe even both. We told you what you needed to do and you stated you had no money. Well then what else did you want us to do? Send you money? Send you free fruitflies? Fat chance. It doesn't sound like you need to be keeping mantids in the first place.


----------

